# BACnet Trendlog



## fraggle-m (2 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich benötige gerade mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß.

Wie binde ich das Present_Value eines Analog Value Object an das Trendlog an um es zu logen?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Eppich (2 Juni 2015)

Hallo Frank

Das Trendlog-Object hat das Property "Log_DeviceObjectProperty".
Hier kannst du das Object was Du loggen willst angeben. 
Anbei ein Beispiel:
((Device, Instance 100), Analog Input, Instance 3, Present_Value)
Der Datentyp heißt "BACnet Device Object Property Reference".
Kannst Du bei Wago mit dem BACnet-Konfigurator editieren. 
Gruß Eppich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

